# Upgrading from HR22 to Genie



## DevilDogs (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi all,

I've read some of the other posts, but I feel like I still need some advice. We've been having some issues with the HR22-100, so we thought it was time to upgrade. The only other receiver we currently have hooked up is an old Samsung SIR-300, standard def. I was thinking about keeping it (we own it), and hooking it up to another TV later. DirecTV offered us a Genie upgrade, and a Genie Mini, for free. This would replace the HR22 (sending that unit back since it is a lease), and replace the Samsung unit currently in use. Here are my concerns/issues with upgrading:

1. What happens to the content on the HR22? From what I've read here, you can't put it on an external drive, and watch it on the new setup. Is that still true? The person at the DirecTV store made it sound like it was possible, but the posts here seem to contradict that.

2. Doing the upgrade, would I be able to add in the Samsung later? I don't think I currently have a SWiM set up, but moving to a Genie, it sounds like I would. I seem to recall a friend of mine having issues hooking up an older receiver to a SWiM set up. Are there any issues I should be aware of?

3. Should we keep the HR22, moving it to the TV that currently has the Samsung, or get the Genie Mini? The Samsung is currently in the kid's room, so starting a program in one room and finishing it in the other isn't that big of a deal to us.

4. Are there any other things I should know before I upgrade?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

1. Gone! Recordings go with the HR22
2. Your old SD receiver is not compatible with SWM. It will become a paper weight 
3. keep the HR22


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

2. Whether you can use your old SD receiver depends on which version of SWM you end up with. If they replace your dish or the LNBs on your dish with a SWM dish or SWM LNBs, the old SD receiver will not work. If you currently have a 5 or 3 LNB slimline dish, you can replace your multiswitch with a SWM8 or SWM16 multiswitch and connect your old SD receiver to one of the legacy ports on the SWM multiswitch.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And I'd go all genie and kill off the HR22. 

Actually what I'd do is add a genie and mini genie to the HR22 and when you are done watching everything on it deactivate the HR22 and be at an all genie system. But you can take as long as you like as long as you don't mind the extra receiver fee while your doing that.


----------



## DevilDogs (Nov 4, 2008)

peds48 said:


> 1. Gone! Recordings go with the HR22
> 2. Your old SD receiver is not compatible with SWM. It will become a paper weight
> 3. keep the HR22


Thanks for the info. Follow up questions:
1. Would the recordings be viewable on a different HR22 if I put them on an external hard drive?
2. Since I already have the cabling run, would I need/get SWM?


----------



## jceman (Aug 20, 2007)

DevilDogs said:


> Thanks for the info. Follow up questions:
> 1. Would the recordings be viewable on a different HR22 if I put them on an external hard drive?
> 2. Since I already have the cabling run, would I need/get SWM?


1. No - recordings are "married" to the DVR.

2. Genie must have SWM and DirecTV will provide it when you upgrade to the Genie.


----------



## DevilDogs (Nov 4, 2008)

jceman said:


> 1. No - recordings are "married" to the DVR.
> 
> 2. Genie must have SWM and DirecTV will provide it when you upgrade to the Genie.


I figured the recordings were married to the DVR. Otherwise, people would be sharing drives, which I'm sure would irritate the TV and movie industry.

I hope they give me the SWM that will allow me to hook up legacy receivers. I still have a couple HDVR2s that should just need new drives. Besides, without a legacy receiver, my Series 1 TiVo won't be used anymore. 

Anyone know how long DirecTV will allow me to keep an HR22 that isn't activated, and is leased?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

DevilDogs said:


> I figured the recordings were married to the DVR. Otherwise, people would be sharing drives, which I'm sure would irritate the TV and movie industry.
> 
> I hope they give me the SWM that will allow me to hook up legacy receivers. I still have a couple HDVR2s that should just need new drives. Besides, without a legacy receiver, my Series 1 TiVo won't be used anymore.
> 
> Anyone know how long DirecTV will allow me to keep an HR22 that isn't activated, and is leased?


There is another way to do it, have the drive tied to the account. That's what we want them to move to.

Installers aren't supposed to use a SWM that has legacy ports unless a SWM16 is required for the number of tuners, and even then, they aren't supposed to use the legacy ports.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DevilDogs said:


> I figured the recordings were married to the DVR. Otherwise, people would be sharing drives, which I'm sure would irritate the TV and movie industry.
> 
> I hope they give me the SWM that will allow me to hook up legacy receivers. I still have a couple HDVR2s that should just need new drives. Besides, without a legacy receiver, my Series 1 TiVo won't be used anymore.
> 
> Anyone know how long DirecTV will allow me to keep an HR22 that isn't activated, and is leased?


The "SWM rule" is 8 tuners or less, SWM LNB. more than 8 tuners, SWM16. but DirecTV does not use the legacy ports on the SWM16. any receivers currently activated on your account would be swapped at no cost to compatible SWM models

If an installer is doing the install, which is likely the your case sine you need SWM, they will take the receiver on the spot upon finishing the upgrade, unless you specifically tell DirecTV that you want to keep the HR22 as an additional receiver


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bpratt said:


> 2. Whether you can use your old SD receiver depends on which version of SWM you end up with. If they replace your dish or the LNBs on your dish with a SWM dish or SWM LNBs, the old SD receiver will not work. If you currently have a 5 or 3 LNB slimline dish, you can replace your multiswitch with a SWM8 or SWM16 multiswitch and connect your old SD receiver to one of the legacy ports on the SWM multiswitch.


There is no such thing as "SWM dish" but perhaps you meant SWM LNB, but you already said that


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, so what exactly do you have active on your account right now?


----------



## DevilDogs (Nov 4, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Yeah, so what exactly do you have active on your account right now?


Right now, all that's active is the HR22-100 and the Samsung SIR-S300W. With the upgrade, we would be dropping the Samsung (which we own). However, we do have another TV that currently doesn't have anything on it. It had another Samsung, but that receiver died, so we've never replaced it. We decided it wasn't worth the extra $6 a month. But, at some point I wouldn't mind adding a receiver to that TV in short bursts (on for a month or two, then off for a few months). It's a TV we rarely use, but it would be nice to have that option. My Series 1 TiVo and the Samsung receiver is what was on that TV.

So the two options we're looking at are:

Upgrade the HR22 to a Genie, and upgrade the Samsung to a Genie Mini.
Upgrade the HR22 to a Genie, and replace the Samsung with the HR22.

Providing we still have legacy ports on the SWM, that would allow the 3rd TV to get the Samsung. If DirecTV allowed us to deactivate a receiver temporarily but keep it, then we might move that TV to the Mini also. But in my experience, if you deactivate a receiver that you're leasing, DirecTV wants it back.

So, adding up the number of tuners: 5 in the Genie, 2 in the HR22, and 1 in the Samsung. That's 8, so we would probably get the SWM LNB, right? Our dish was upgraded in October 2008, when we upgraded to the HR22. I know they did install a multiswitch, but it isn't SWM, so would they replace the dish/LNBs just to get SWM?


----------



## DevilDogs (Nov 4, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> There is another way to do it, have the drive tied to the account. That's what we want them to move to.
> 
> Installers aren't supposed to use a SWM that has legacy ports unless a SWM16 is required for the number of tuners, and even then, they aren't supposed to use the legacy ports.


Interesting. I'll have to ask DirecTV about tieing the drive to the account. Thanks for the info!


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

DevilDogs said:


> Interesting. I'll have to ask DirecTV about tieing the drive to the account. Thanks for the info!


Time is valuable..the answer is no. Customer service agent will (likely) have no idea what you're talking about. See that? Saved you time and headache. Curing the world, serially.. 

-=K=-


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Interesting. I'll have to ask DirecTV about tieing the drive to the account. Thanks for the info!

They don't do it that way. We want them to move to that model. It is tied to the box.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

DevilDogs said:


> So, adding up the number of tuners: 5 in the Genie, 2 in the HR22, and 1 in the Samsung. That's 8, so we would probably get the SWM LNB, right? Our dish was upgraded in October 2008, when we upgraded to the HR22. I know they did install a multiswitch, but it isn't SWM, so would they replace the dish/LNBs just to get SWM?


They will replace the LNB with an SWiM LNB, and that does not support the Samsung. Unless you pay to get an SWM8 or SWM16, and do the wiring yourself to use a legacy port, you will not be able to keep the Samsung working. Well, one other option would be to set up a second dish, an 18" round dish, and run the Samsung off that.

Something else to consider is to see if you can find a used, owned, D12 receiver someplace and buy that. It will work with SWM and if owned you can do the activate/de-activate routine as desired. Check the buy/sell/trade forum here at DBSTalk. If you find one, get the receiver ID number (RID) and check with DirecTV that the unit is in fact owned and you could activate it if you buy it. Don't pay anything until you get that confirmation.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

DevilDogs said:


> Right now, all that's active is the HR22-100 and the Samsung SIR-S300W. With the upgrade, we would be dropping the Samsung (which we own). However, we do have another TV that currently doesn't have anything on it. It had another Samsung, but that receiver died, so we've never replaced it. We decided it wasn't worth the extra $6 a month. But, at some point I wouldn't mind adding a receiver to that TV in short bursts (on for a month or two, then off for a few months). It's a TV we rarely use, but it would be nice to have that option. My Series 1 TiVo and the Samsung receiver is what was on that TV.
> 
> So the two options we're looking at are:
> 
> ...


I wanted to be sure and get a SWM8 Multiswitch so I ordered one, a power inserter and a 4 way splitter from Amazon. I replaced my non-SWM multiswitch with the new SWM8 multiswitch and hooked up my HR10-250 to the legacy ports. DirecTV wanted to replace the HR10-250, but since I own it, I refused to do so. I already had Ethernet cables running to all my DVRs, so I didn't need to bother with the DECA stuff.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001FG73YO/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

If you decide to go that way, I'm sure you can find lots of help in this forum if you need it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Right now, all that's active is the HR22-100 and the Samsung SIR-S300W. With the upgrade, we would be dropping the Samsung (which we own). However, we do have another TV that currently doesn't have anything on it. It had another Samsung, but that receiver died, so we've never replaced it. We decided it wasn't worth the extra $6 a month. But, at some point I wouldn't mind adding a receiver to that TV in short bursts (on for a month or two, then off for a few months). It's a TV we rarely use, but it would be nice to have that option. My Series 1 TiVo and the Samsung receiver is what was on that TV.

So the two options we're looking at are:
Upgrade the HR22 to a Genie, and upgrade the Samsung to a Genie Mini.
Upgrade the HR22 to a Genie, and replace the Samsung with the HR22.

Providing we still have legacy ports on the SWM, that would allow the 3rd TV to get the Samsung. If DirecTV allowed us to deactivate a receiver temporarily but keep it, then we might move that TV to the Mini also. But in my experience, if you deactivate a receiver that you're leasing, DirecTV wants it back.

So, adding up the number of tuners: 5 in the Genie, 2 in the HR22, and 1 in the Samsung. That's 8, so we would probably get the SWM LNB, right? Our dish was upgraded in October 2008, when we upgraded to the HR22. I know they did install a multiswitch, but it isn't SWM, so would they replace the dish/LNBs just to get SWM?

Here is what I'd do.

Get a genie and a mini genie. Also buy an owned h24 or h25 from someone.

(Do that first and have it at your house and activate it you'll need a new access card for it, when they install the genies).

That allows you a box you can turn on and off anytime, works with swim and whole home, and let's you run all genie the rest of the time and makes everything very simple to use.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

In fact nodel is selling one inn the buy sell trade area here right now for $100 it looks like. That's be perfect for ya IMHO. 

Just gets rid of any worry about legacy stuff.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I have an extra client (C41) that I move around to whichever TV might need it for short times. I just go through the add client menu and replace another location so I always only have 2 active at a time.


----------



## DevilDogs (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the great info. I talked to DirecTV again today, and she confirmed that the programs could not be moved from one DVR to another. She did tell me about the Genie Go. I think that's what the other store rep was talking about on Friday. From what I understand, the Genie Go allows you to copy programs to it from another receiver. The bad thing is it does it in real-time, meaning 100 hours of programming would take 100 hours to copy. That, and the $150 cost.  As I told the rep today, that's a lot of $6 / month fees.

I'm probably going to hold on to the HR22 for a month to get the stuff off of it. Then decide what to do with it at that point. I'll probably deactivate it and send it back. Then hold off on getting another unit until later. I like the idea of buying an older receiver or DVR. Getting the RID will allow me to ensure the device is able to be activated.

One more question. Can the HR22-100 do Whole Home DVR? She told me it couldn't, but another rep said the HR21 could. If the HR21 can, the HR22 should be able to since they're essentially the same, right?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, it'll be fine for Whole Home service.

As to GenieGo, it's a great travel companion, but it transcodes show to display on an iPad or similar. Much larger screens would be pixel-starved.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

if if a show is deleted from the DVR it will get deleted from the GenieGo. I also would assume that if the receiver is removed from the account, the recordings will be deleted on the GenieGo as well.

and GenieGo recordings on a mobile device will "self destruct" in 30 days


----------



## Mariah2014 (Apr 21, 2006)

DevilDogs said:


> Thanks for all the great info. I talked to DirecTV again today, and she confirmed that the programs could not be moved from one DVR to another. She did tell me about the Genie Go. I think that's what the other store rep was talking about on Friday. From what I understand, the Genie Go allows you to copy programs to it from another receiver. The bad thing is it does it in real-time, meaning 100 hours of programming would take 100 hours to copy. That, and the $150 cost.  As I told the rep today, that's a lot of $6 / month fees.
> 
> I'm probably going to hold on to the HR22 for a month to get the stuff off of it. Then decide what to do with it at that point. I'll probably deactivate it and send it back. Then hold off on getting another unit until later. I like the idea of buying an older receiver or DVR. Getting the RID will allow me to ensure the device is able to be activated.
> 
> One more question. Can the HR22-100 do Whole Home DVR? She told me it couldn't, but another rep said the HR21 could. If the HR21 can, the HR22 should be able to since they're essentially the same, right?


HR21 on up all can easily be used in a whole home DVR set up. HR20 is generally the one that has to be done through the cinema connection kit to add it to the whole home dvr because it doesn't have the right ports on back to added it to the moca set up and that is provided it is hooked to the satellite using a legacy port (HR20 that is).


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HR21 on up all can easily be used in a whole home DVR set up. HR20 is generally the one that has to be done through the cinema connection kit to add it to the whole home dvr because it doesn't have the right ports on back to added it to the moca set up and that is provided it is hooked to the satellite using a legacy port (HR20 that is).
what? There is no difference is connecting either an HR21 or HR20 to a WHDVR network. They both can be part of the network and they both are SWM compatible. The only difference is the HR20-100 that needs a special configuration. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------

